# Cockatiel broken leg?



## CocoPops (Oct 19, 2012)

Well today when I got home I took my tiel out to play, I noticed when she's on my finger she doesnt use her toes on her right leg. Like no strength given, her toes look like they are boneless and weak. 

Normally she climbs around the cage easily but I noticed she always jumps off the top perch to the bottom of the cage. Is that normal? (Her wings are trimmed) Is it possible that her toes are broken? Should I take her to the vet?


----------



## daverohmfeld (Oct 26, 2012)

When she perches, does she use the foot at all? What about when she is walking around? Will she use both feet or hop?


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I think I would take her to the vet. Does it seems like she's in pain?


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Things like strokes can cause her to lose mobility on one side. 

Regardless, broken foot or stroke- you should get her to the vet.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Also. Start at post 83 on this and make this is not what you are seeing. 

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=33383&highlight=gripping&page=9


----------



## farmbabe (Oct 27, 2012)

Norman did that some years back. I think I remember that the vet said it was tendonitis, or whatever the bird equivalent of that is. Whatever it was that was prescribed, Norman absolutely refused to take it, and I was really nervous about restraining him and forcing it down him. So the vet told me to mix it in warm water and spray him with it, like misting him only heavier, and that when he preened himself he might get enough of it to help. It worked. He hasn't had any trouble with it since then. 

He still has the "bird buddy" tent thingie that I got him because he couldn't perch comfortably. Sometimes he talks to it like it's another bird.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Lameness can also be caused by egg binding or internal tumor. I would definitely get your bird to the vet ASAP, especially if she is a female and could be having egg related issues.


----------

